# Verbindung mit MSSQL hängt!



## MischaW (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe ein Programm geschrieben das Daten in zwei Datenbanken auf einem Microsoft SQL Server 2008 speichert.

Im Netbean IDE funktioniert alles einwandfrei, wenn ich das Programm kompiliere und von der Befehlszeile starte bleibt es bei der Verbindung zur ersten Db hängen. Es gibt keine Fehlermeldung und das Programm kann nur per Ctrl-C gestoppt werden.

Ich arbeite auf Windows 7, mit Netbean IDE 7.01. Der DB-Treiber ist Microsoft SQL Server JDBC Driver 3.0 (sqljdbc4.jar), er wird beim kompilieren eingebunden. Für Integrated Security, das ich als Parameter nutze, habe ich den Pfad zur benötigten sqljdbc_auth.dll in CLASSPATH eingetragen. 
Java Version 6.0

Hier die wichtigen Codefragmente :


```
.
.
con = MSsqlJDBCConnection.getMSsqlJDBCConnection("xxx.xxx.xxx.xx", "ULCDAmeriscan");
.
.
```

Classe MSsqlJDBCConnection


```
.
.
public static Connection getMSsqlJDBCConnection(String host, String db) throws SQLException {

            url = "jdbc:sqlserver://" + host + ";databaseName=" + db + ";integratedSECURITY=true";
            try {
                   Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver").newInstance();

		   con = DriverManager.getConnection(url);
		} catch(Exception ex) {
			System.err.println("Exception: " + ex.getMessage());
		} 

		return con;
	}
.
.
```

Ich vermute das irgend eine Einstellung in der Windows-Umgebung fehlt die das IDE für mich erledigt.

Es wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!

Mischa


----------



## andiv (7. Nov 2011)

Vielleicht bist du auch ein Opfer von Bug ID: 7105007 Microsoft & jTDS JDBC driver broken after update to 1.6.0_29 geworden. Überprüfe mal welche Java-Version und welche Version von MSSQL bei dir läuft.


----------



## MischaW (7. Nov 2011)

Oh, schnelle Antwort und das Problem ist gelöst. Ich habe das JDK 7 installiert alles neu kompiliert und alles lief perfekt. 

Auf einen Bug wäre ich nicht gekommen, vielen Dank andiv!


----------

